# Help me pick midbass for small ported



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm getting ready to do an install in my 91 AWD Eagle Talon. I have everything ready to go other than midbass. I want to do small ported enclosures. I could probably fit 8's if they will do small ported, but most likely will end up with high efficiency 6.5's. For the rest of the system I have a Alpine 9886 with Imprint, ID mini horns with BMS 4552nd drivers, 4 ID8v.3's in 3^ft tuned to 33hz. I have 250 watts per side @ 4 ohms or 180 watts per side @ 8 ohms available for the midbass. I listen to a lot of metal, but listen to a little of everything from classic rock to rap. I need something that is snappy and can keep up with the rest of the system. What say you experts?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Where are you planning on putting a ported enclosure for midbass in an eagle talon? In kick panels?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Where are you planning on putting a ported enclosure for midbass in an eagle talon? In kick panels?


Good question  

Kelvin


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Planning on doing fiberglass enclosures in the doors.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I would go with something like: B&C 6NDL38 is a lighweight neodymium 6.5" speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" speaker for 2 or 3-way sytems. B&C 6NDL38 lightweight neodymium speakers available now. 
And do a 0.3cuft enclosure tuned to 70Hz - 3" port 
Lowest HP for the above ^ enclosure would be 70Hz 12dB/oct slope - 70Hz 24dB, 80Hz 12dB, 80Hz 24dB and higher are all OK. 

Kelvin


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Years ago I seen some made out of plywood attached to the door panels. Never did get to hear them play, but it was interesting nonetheless.

Subscribed....


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> I would go with something like: B&C 6NDL38 is a lighweight neodymium 6.5" speaker - B&C Speakers - B&C 6.5" speaker for 2 or 3-way sytems. B&C 6NDL38 lightweight neodymium speakers available now.
> And do a 0.3cuft enclosure tuned to 70Hz - 3" port
> Lowest HP for the above ^ enclosure would be 70Hz 12dB/oct slope - 70Hz 24dB, 80Hz 12dB, 80Hz 24dB and higher are all OK.
> 
> Kelvin


Have you heard these yourself? The specs definitely look like they will work well.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

jking29 said:


> Have you heard these yourself? The specs definitely look like they will work well.


Nope, never heard those... but there are only a few PA 6.5" that are worth looking: 18Sound 6ND430 (<-- this one I'm using), the Beyma 6P200Nd, and the B&C suggested earlier. 

Kelvin


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

In for install details, but can't add anything to the above mentioned info. These are good suggestions, and looks like a dynamic setup.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sure there's been some projects in the past that touched upon such. Just have to do a detailed search. Kind of reminds me of some clearance Audax I had. Had mediocre specs for door IB even though that's what they were meant for. However when modeled vented, the enclosure would have been quite doable with good response. Damn why did I get rid of all of them?


----------

